# A different approach - Algae improvement with low light



## Tom (14 Jul 2011)

Hoping for better luck this time around! A different approach.

*Aquarium* ADA Mini M
*Lighting* 18w PC
*Filter* Eheim Ecco Pro 300
*CO2* FE, start at 1bps
*Substrate* ADA Aquasoil Africana, ADA Congo Sand mixed with P@H grey gravel to bulk out
*Wood* ADA Old Iron Wood
*Rocks* ADA Ryouh Stone
*Ferts* Undecided, but probably low dose EI. Will see how it goes
*Plants* Crypts mainly (wendtii "tropica", parva, willisii, balansae, undulata), Weeping moss (still to come), Xmas moss, leftover tenellus. 

Quick start-up snap below - missing some plants still! I'm still awaiting the balansae, undulata and moss from TGM. Hopefully be here tomorrow. Anyone think I have enough plants??    The "tropica" variety was much taller than I expected. Hopefully it will hang a bit lower with time, and the Undulata and Balansae will give it the height it will need. I'm a little bit worried about shadowing the parva, but will see how we go. 






Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tony Swinney (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

Nice layout Tom, it'll be interesting to follow this, as there are some plants in your list which are generally considered too big for a nano.  I guess you'll manage them to keep their size down ?

Good luck with it 

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

nice re-scape tom. its got a rounded look with the plants and love how the wood is trying to get out!  Isnt balanse the one that grows in a huge stem? brave man trying that in a nano but maybe regular clipping like with ferns will keep it sprouting and shorter?


----------



## Garuf (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

When I read a different approach I thought it'd be low-tech...

Unusual plant list, not at all to my tastes but an interesting experiment regardless, I'll be watching keenly to see how you pull it off.


----------



## Tom (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Nice layout Tom, it'll be interesting to follow this, as there are some plants in your list which are generally considered too big for a nano.  I guess you'll manage them to keep their size down ?
> 
> Good luck with it
> 
> Tony



Cheers Tony - I am really going for the densely planted look with this one. Hopefully the Tropica variety will flatten down like I have found in my Do!aqua, which will make it look much less chaotic and neater. At the moment it all just looks chucked it, but there is a plan! Once it's settled, I'd like it to reach out over the wood at the front, with the Undulata as a large bush behind, and Balansae coming over the top. 



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> nice re-scape tom. its got a rounded look with the plants and love how the wood is trying to get out!  Isnt balanse the one that grows in a huge stem? brave man trying that in a nano but maybe regular clipping like with ferns will keep it sprouting and shorter?



Thanks Stu - Yeah Balansae can get pretty beastly. I used it years ago in the 25l, and managed to keep it more or less under control. I hope to do the same again. Might take some strategic leaf-trimming for many of the larger species though. I'd like the leaves to hit the surface and trail over slightly. Kind of like in Amano's "Globe Theatre" layout, but just not as many. Most plants I've used don't need too much light, so a bit of overshadowing shouldn't matter too much. I am a bit worried about the Parva and Willisii though, being so much smaller!



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> When I read a different approach I thought it'd be low-tech...
> 
> Unusual plant list, not at all to my tastes but an interesting experiment regardless, I'll be watching keenly to see how you pull it off.



Low tech, what's that??    I haven't set up the CO2 for it yet, but will need to before lights on. The glassware is still bleaching at the moment. 

Thanks for the comments, 
Tom


----------



## clonitza (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

Mate the crypts are neat, they are like those little cute oscars you see in the pet shop the people buy and place them with guppies in their 30l tank, and those runners they spread all around the tank after a while ... lovely 
Don't worry about shading, they are not particular in need of lots of light. I had all the crypts you have there so if any insight needed just ask. 

I wouldn't use that wood now. I mean, you had bad luck last time.

Be sure to cut the emersed leaves after the submersed ones start growing so the plant use it's energy for them.

Best of luck!

Mike


----------



## Tom (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

Thanks for the advice Mike. How heavily can I trim the Crypts when I see new growth? As for the shading, Tropica said parva may need more light than others, so that's why I mentioned it. Will see how it goes. Am now looking forward to seeing what monsters I get from TGM! Wondering whether to lift the wood out to tie the moss, or use little moss stones again. 

This isn't the same wood, this is now Old Iron Wood. The old stuff I had a good look at last night and it's gone a bit soft, and rotted down a bit :/

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## clonitza (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

Not really concerned about it rotting but more about it blocking the flow and those crypts from developing in nice bushes. Regarding the crypts you can cut the old leaves that start decaying/yellowing, don't know when it happens, it's different every time. When they settle down they grow fast (excepting parva) 1 new leaf every 2-3 days and they will look totally different in submersed form, then you can cut all the old ones.


----------



## Tom (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

Thanks Mike. 

Here's a picture as of this evening - The moss can wait until tomorrow morning, I can't be doing with that tonight!!


----------



## Tom (16 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

Moss added


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Moss added




gonna quote it as it seems a shame to have the pics at the bottom of the last page.

This is going to be a stunner Tom


----------



## Tom (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

Cheers Ianho. Long way to go yet though. 

A few more pics from today. Yet to see any new growth, but not surprised really given my chosen species! I'm dosing half strength EI now.


----------



## clonitza (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

Looks nice and clean mate, hope it stays that way! 

Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Tom (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

So do I! I reckon if I can't control this one I'll have to go marine again! The Mini M would look great salty I think  Maybe the odd mini goby or two, mushrooms, small leathers, loads of xenia.....


----------



## Tom (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

Right, the Crypts have definitely started melting now, and there are several Parva leaves going yellow. No new growth seen yet, but lots of detritus settling on everything. I've just increased the CO2 to 1.5bps.


----------



## Tom (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach.*

Quick shot at day 1.5 weeks. Has anyone got any ideas for improving the flow to the bottom right hand corner? A spray bar along the back isn't an option as it will blow the crypts to oblivion. I currently just have a jet going across the front to hit the diffuser, but the right hand side is quite dead at the moment.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - 1.5 weeks - flow?*

move your outflow pipe next to the intake, that way the water makes a nice circular journey behind the wood from left to right passed the co2, around the front and down to the bottom where the intake is, instead of right to left passed the co2 and round the back, missing the front bottom altogether..


----------



## collins (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - 1.5 weeks - flow?*



			
				wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> move your outflow pipe next to the intake, that way the water makes a nice circular journey behind the wood from left to right passed the co2, around the front and down to the bottom where the intake is, instead of right to left passed the co2 and round the back, missing the front bottom altogether..




+1 that idea....would help the flow disperse move evenly....i have nightmare of a job trying to alter the flow on my corner tank....i have come to the conclsion i will never get it absolutely spot on but tiny adjustments make all the difference.

Also love the scape...wish i could have a mini M.....instead i have a mini B coming aka baby, haha


----------



## Tom (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - 1.5 weeks - flow?*

Thanks - yeah I had it like that originally, but when I saw how little flow was in the back right, I moved the intake there in the hope of drawing water through that area. Maybe it doesn't work like that!??!

I'm in the process of finally finishing the light unit I started before the last scape. Making it look like the Mini Solar style lights using some drainpipe and acrylic. Painting it now  Hopefully by tomorrow night it'll be fitted, and no longer look so bare. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - 1.5 weeks - flow?*

Here's a quick pic so far - Ignore the paint runs on the end, It's the first coat and will be sanded back down on that bit!


----------



## Garuf (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - 1.5 weeks - flow?*

Careful with drainpipe, I used it with a 36w pc and it melted, the fumes were enough to half choke me too.


----------



## collins (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - 1.5 weeks - flow?*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Here's a quick pic so far - Ignore the paint runs on the end, It's the first coat and will be sanded back down on that bit!




Genius!!


----------



## Tom (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - 1.5 weeks - flow?*

Thanks for the warning Garuf - It'll only be an 18w, with a reflector on top. I wonder if an inside lining of ultra high temp paint might help?

Cheers Collins! Just been on the wet n dry smoothing it off, and will give it another coat in a bit. 

Tom


----------



## Garuf (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - 1.5 weeks - flow?*

Nah, it'd make no difference, those paints are meant to not flake at high temperatures, not to create a heat resistant barrier. 
Just keep an eye on it I suppose. You can get stainless steel guttering but it's an arm and a leg.


----------



## Tom (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - 1.5 weeks - flow?*

I might try a lining of the reflective foil used behind radiators if I can blag a bit off my dad. One end of the light is completely open too, so hot air should be able to escape well enough.


----------



## Tom (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - 1.5 weeks - flow?*

Done  Please don't melt!!


----------



## Eboeagles (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Very nice tom! Looks like the real deal. 

Start a shop on eBay & I'll have one! Or I may just try & get creative & give it a go myself. I like the idea of stainless steel guttering surely it can't be that expensive?


----------



## Garuf (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

I'm a skint thrift...

Very nice indeed Tom, best of luck with the heat, the lagging's a good idea.


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

looks great Tom! Loving the light!


----------



## Sentral (25 Jul 2011)

*A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Nice work! I think you should create a DIY guide


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Nice one tom, looks really cool  Good luck with the heat. (tank is looking great too!)


----------



## Piece-of-fish (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Wow hats off for the light   
And best of luck for the scape


----------



## flygja (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Very nice DIY. The finish looks spot-on for an ADA metallic gray product.


----------



## faizal (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Tom ,...can you give us some details on the DIY please? Some more pics on how it's done? 
It looks awesome.


----------



## Westyggx (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Tom ,...can you give us some details on the DIY please? Some more pics on how it's done?
> It looks awesome.



I second this, lets have a DIY light Journal


----------



## Tom (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Thanks for the feedback guys. It's really simple, but takes a bit of patience spraying. I haven't got any pictures though I'm afraid :/

- Cut some half-round drainpipe to length
- Round off edges with file or sandpaper. Don't use too course a paper, as it takes ages to remove scratches!
- Rub over whole thing with a fine grit paper to allow the paint to stick. 
- Measure (draw round end of pipe!) out a piece of acrylic (or other plastic) for the end piece, and cut out. 
- Repeat sanding process
- Glue in place
- Spray several light coats of undercoat, each time using a fine grit paper (I used 8000) to rub it down slightly.  
- Repeat with Colour spray (metallic grey). I didn't smooth off the final coat. 
- Spray lacquer. I haven't smoothed this off either as I'll let it harden properly for a few days first. 

Tom


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

It looks amazing. I really like DYI stuff, especially when it looks this good.  

Something like that would also work with leds.. A great thread..


----------



## Tom (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Thanks Luis. Yes it would be interesting to try it with LEDs. Might be worth a trip to Maplins! 

Thanks for the tips on moving the inlet too guys, I can see the improvement already  I've just been removing the meltyness from the base of the Undulata and "Tropica", and uncovered a whole load of tiny new leaves  I think the majority of the meltyness might actually just be rockwool that I wasn't so careful about removing. Anyway, it's out now, and I'm happy about the leaves. Even the Parva has a new leaf or two  

The only trouble I have is that the Undulata isn't sitting in the substrate very well. It feels pretty buoyant, and I'm worried I'll uproot it and throw the tank into a brown cloud! Might get some more Africana and raise the level at the back carefully to cover the base of the plant. Anyone got a couple of spare liters of it?

Tom


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

 for plants that do not sit on the substrate, use some bonsai wire, make a pin out of it.


----------



## James Marshall (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Top notch DIY job Tom   , I've been making DIY lighting for a while myself.
Is there any way you could run the power cable for the lamp through the supporting tube ?

p.s The scape looks stunning too.

Cheers,
James


----------



## collins (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

great piece of DIY there mate,


----------



## Tom (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> Top notch DIY job Tom   , I've been making DIY lighting for a while myself.
> Is there any way you could run the power cable for the lamp through the supporting tube ?
> 
> p.s The scape looks stunning too.
> ...



Thanks James,

I have been thinking about how best to hide the cable. To get it inside the tube though, I would need to cut it, which I wasn't too keen on. If I did cut it though, I would probably mount an on/off switch in the wooden stand the tube sits in. I'm assuming the cables are literally just + and - so it wouldn't be hard. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

I've just got home with some Cherry Shrimp. Hopefully they will settle in well. I'll be keeping an eye on the filter inlet though, I might have to put a course sponge around it.


----------



## James Marshall (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Thanks James,
> 
> I have been thinking about how best to hide the cable. To get it inside the tube though, I would need to cut it, which I wasn't too keen on. If I did cut it though, I would probably mount an on/off switch in the wooden stand the tube sits in. I'm assuming the cables are literally just + and - so it wouldn't be hard.
> 
> Tom




The cable is just + and - , I cut mine to feed it throught some white conduit, and i've had no problems.
Probably best to make the cut as far from the metal tube as possible (for obvious reasons) and use a good quality cable connector.
I would advise against the switch along cable between ballast and lamp, as i beleive the ballast provides a high Amp spike to start the lamp, once turned off from the proposed switch I doubt it would turn back on. I could be completely wrong on this and will await correction  

Cheers,
James


----------



## Tom (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Done  Fiddly old job though. I still need to work on straightening it a bit, and then paint the wood block and the tube the same grey colour to match in.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Hi Tom
Nice job on the light.  
I wouldn't paint the tube...it would look okay as it is.I think you will have difficulty trying to get a good finish on steel.
You could paint the block and the little piece of black cable that goes into the tube though.
hoggie


----------



## James Marshall (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

 Sweet  

10/10 mate, much better than mine.
I'm definately going to work out a way to suspend my current canopy from a metal tube, looks way cleaner that way.

Cheers,
James


----------



## collins (27 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

looks excellent....I feel a DIY coming my way!!!


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Done  Fiddly old job though. I still need to work on straightening it a bit, and then paint the wood block and the tube the same grey colour to match in.



This looks amazing mate.. Great look, very minimalistic and neat.


----------



## NeilW (28 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

I may have missed it mate but what was the original lighting unit/where was it from in the beginning? Great work by the way!

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Tom (29 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Neil, it was a standard Interpet T5 starter unit, and 18w bulb  It's actually a 24/30w starter and the 24w bulb I had was fine for my first few tanks, but I'm not taking any chances now. I've got a brand new 24w in my cupboard I was going to use, but I don't see the point with this tank now 

I might have got it from Wildwoods actually a few years ago - that's where I got my old 25l AquaOne tank and bits.


----------



## Tom (29 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

More new leaves coming every day at the moment which I'm really happy with  The moss has lots of new tips too - The new Weeping Moss is looking much better than the old Xmas stuff so far (particularly in direct light), but the old stuff wasn't so healthy to start with. The new stuff is coming through well though. 

For the Crypts, the undulata is growing by far the quickest. Lots of new leaves around the base (maybe 10 or so?), followed by the "Tropica", balansae, willisii and lastly the parva. The little bits of hairgrass look healthy too. I might split up the two clumps I used, and spread it down the sides although I don't have much of it. I've got some growing nicely emersed, but I don't want to disturb it as it's grown in with HC. 

There is still quite a lot of debris that look like mini poos, so whether there are a lot of snails already I don't know. I'm siphoning it out every other day. 

So happy days so far, hoping to get back on track with plant health! As for fish, I'm thinking a group of Hengali Rasbora. That's if I can get work to take them back when I'm finished with them. I won't get my money back, but it would be handy for rehoming as I don't have any other tanks with space. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Moss is growing  





Here's a pic of the back of the tank to show the escaping Crypts... sorry about the picture - I had to dangle a Lumix behind the tank and shoot blind, as my 5D won't exactly fit! I think I'm gonna have to get some more Africana, but I'm just worried about all the dust! Is there a similar clay-based substrate that doesn't cloud the water I could sprinkle in?


----------



## ghostsword (1 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Dupla substrate is good, rather big, but you can crush it, otherwise check out the Dennerle substrate, which is my favourite.


----------



## NeilW (1 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Columbo FloraBase Brown looks the same to me. I got some old stuff that I got out my old tank and dried out if you wanted a handful for some postage pennies?


----------



## Tom (1 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Cheers Luis.

Sounds good to me Neil, how dusty is it? That's the only issue really, as I'll have to drop it in with water in.


----------



## Tom (2 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *

Had a good old trim of the old Crypt leaves this morning. I've left the Parva and Willisii as they aren't really any problems with them, but all the overshadowing Undulata and Tropica leaves have gone. Hopefully this will give the smaller plants and moss underneath a chance to kick out some new leaves, and improves the flow round the back for the time being. 

I'm surprised how well the balansae is standing the transition, and how quickly the existing leaves are growing! Will have to be kept in check in this tank I'm sure. 





Tom


----------



## NeilW (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - DIY ADA Light done *



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Cheers Luis.
> 
> Sounds good to me Neil, how dusty is it? That's the only issue really, as I'll have to drop it in with water in.



It shouldn't be dusty at all as it's been rinsed and I also put it all through a sieve today. It has the odd grain of but for what you need it for it would be ideal as its already lost its ammonia content where its been in my tank beforehand. Drop me a PM if your still up for some


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Old Crypt leaves gone*

Really nice - I am very tempted to give something like this a go myself...


----------



## Tom (9 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Old Crypt leaves gone*

An updated full tank shot 





And a moss shot to compare to the one a few days ago at the top of the page 





Tom


----------



## clonitza (9 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Old Crypt leaves gone*

Look really nice Tom, glad it's doing well!

Mike


----------



## Tom (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Old Crypt leaves gone*

Thanks Mike 

Got some Cherry Shrimp on Friday  They're still really skittish, and adjusting to the whirlpool, but I'm sure they'll settle in. Two of them have been shimmying and displaying to each other already. 






Tom


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Old Crypt leaves gone*

looking lovely mate, love the Balansae at the back, it really add something a little different to the scape.


----------



## Tom (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Old Crypt leaves gone*



> looking lovely mate, love the Balansae at the back, it really add something a little different to the scape.



Thanks, its starting to thicken up now. Lots more leaves coming through. It's the fastest growing plant so far, now it's settled. 

Diatoms are starting to appear, despite using a mature filter.


----------



## icepotato89 (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Old Crypt leaves gone*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike
> 
> Got some Cherry Shrimp on Friday  They're still really skittish, and adjusting to the whirlpool, but I'm sure they'll settle in. Two of them have been shimmying and displaying to each other already.
> 
> Tom



you mean cherry barbs?


----------



## Tom (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Old Crypt leaves gone*

Ummmm yeah, shhh  Still getting used to the idea of actually having fish in a tank


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

Looking great Tom. A bold choice with Balansae in a nano, but it works for now


----------



## Tom (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

Cheers Mark. If I keep on top of it I'm sure it won't be a problem to control   I'm looking forward to the undulata coming through too. At the moment most of the new leaves are still pretty small, but I'm sure it won't take long the way it's gone so far. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

I've had a right good hack back of the parva and willisii that are growing well today, to let the new leaves take over. I have left the plants that aren't growing so quickly, which also happened to be overshadowed by the wendtii "tropica". Because of that, I've also hacked the "tropica" right back to try and stimulate some growth in the rest of the parva/willisii. Hopefully once they've grown in a bit, they won't be too worried about being overshadowed so much. 

It will also soon be time to trim the moss and old hairgrass blades


----------



## Tom.Verey (19 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

looks so smart


----------



## Tom (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

Thanks Tom

Here's a really shabby photo, but an update nonetheless. I've got a couple of Otos now too, now that the diatoms are here. At least the plants don't seem to be affected. I really need to trim the moss down each side now!

[EDIT] the Cherry barb is not in the inlet!!





Tom


----------



## J Butler (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

Hi Tom,

The scapes looking really good, are you having to hack back the larger growth frequently, or have the plants got the message now?    How have the cherry barbs settled in with all the flow? 

How's your DIY light unit going? Have you had any problems with residual heat?

Apologies for the barrage of questions...  

All the best,
Joe


----------



## Tom (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

Thanks Joe,

I'm still hacking the Wendtii Tropica down as and when it overshadows the moss and Parva, but once the smaller plants have grown in more I won't worry too much about that. It's just they'll never grow with the Wendtii leaves on top of them. 

The Cherries are fine now, no problems. On the first day one managed to jump out, but it was found before any harm was done. They tend to hang around in the right hand side of the tank which has less flow though. 

The DIY light has no problems at all, it doesn't get all that hot. You can feel the heat, but it hasn't wrinkled or gone tacky at all. With the lacquer I used it can be wiped down too, which has been handy. 

Tom


----------



## Gill (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

Like the Way you made the Luminaire. I have used this method in the past for the 'Valliserna Jungle Tank'. Did you use standard Black Drain Pipe, with the ridges on the underside. As that one is very Thick and heat resistant. 

Cherry barbs are a great choice for this scape, as the colors when in Breeding mode. Will Enhance the colors of the planting and overall scape. They are Also some of the hardiest fish I have ever kept. Tolerating alot of different water parameters.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

looking great tom!


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

Gill - The pipe was white, but yes it was the thick ribbed type. The Cherries do seem to be doing well - I am wondering about getting some more. 

Thanks wearsbunnyslippers  

Tom


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

This is looking really nice Tom, you must be well chuffed


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

I'll be chuffed when it makes it to 3 months unscathed!! Cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

it looks great mate, and have faith in your system.


----------



## Tom (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

I quite enjoy watching this tank in the dark, with only the light from the P@H cube next to it. You get the odd flash of red as a Cherry Barb catches the light









Tom


----------



## Tom (30 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Cherry Barbs*

I've just added some aeration to run every couple of hours overnight, just to see if it has any effect. I've also upped the CO2 to just under 2bps after seeing a couple of bits of BBA and Staghorn.


----------



## James Marshall (30 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach*

That's looking really good Tom.
I would never have considered using such large plants in a nano, but they look perfectly proportioned.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Tom (30 Aug 2011)

*Re: A different approach*

Well we're yet to see how wise it was! The Undulata is really starting to kick in now. I just wish the Willisii and Parva would get a move on! They're so slow in comparison!

I've given up with the idea of aeration now too, after half an hour of it running! It's just too noisy!

Tom


----------



## Tom (1 Sep 2011)

*Re: A different approach*

No real update, just a picture  Some AlgExit arrived today from TGM with the 60P. I thought I'd just try it on the GDA in here out of interest more than anything. The algae itself doesn't bother me, but I just wanted to give this a try


----------



## Tom (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: A different approach*

I've been using the AlgExit for 10 days now, and so far there has been zero noticeable difference to any algae. I know it does take a while to have an effect, so I will hold off judgement for the time being. 

Cherries darting about in the (considerable) flow




Otos hard at work on the green algae




I've changed my CO2 configuration too, due to the ever increasing amount of Staghorn and BBA. I've been running at 2bps for a little while now, but now I've moved it over to the other side of the tank. There is also a mini powerhead pointing at it too, which blows it down to the substrate. The filter outlet then blasts it across the front of the tank. 

I can't think the algae is to do with poor flow, as the affected areas are in high flow All plants are waving about, and it's mainly on the older balansae and undulata leaves. The CO2 shouldn't be inconsistent either, I haven't changed it. It's only ever increased. The KH is at 12 and the pH at 7.5 (thanks to Aquasoil), so it's not massively hard. According to the JBL KH/pH conversion chart, this gives me 12ppm, but I know this isn't reliable. 





There are some parva leaves though which are yellowing slightly (also in decent flow), so when I make my new EI mix today I'll make it a bit stronger. 

Tom


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: A different approach*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I've been using the AlgExit for 10 days now, and so far there has been zero noticeable difference to any algae



did you honestly think there would be?


----------



## Tom (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: A different approach*

I'm interested to see if it will. TGM were very enthusiastic about it, and one or two people on here have also mentioned results. If it doesn't, it doesn't - I'm not worried about the green algae.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: A different approach*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I'm interested to see if it will. TGM were very enthusiastic about it, and one or two people on here have also mentioned results. If it doesn't, it doesn't - I'm not worried about the green algae.



well if people say it works, it must. Good old marketing eh.

Tank looks great by the way


----------



## Tom (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: A different approach*

Decided on a spontaneous photoshoot when I got in from the early shift. 

Got a couple of versions. Of course, the Cherries didn't behave! Notice the cloned fish?   

These might end up being my AGA entries actually, unless things fill in better by then. The Parva is just about becoming visible now.


----------



## James Marshall (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: A different approach - photo shoot*

Lovely scape Tom, and great photography too.
You've convinced me to give Crypts a try again.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Tom (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: A different approach - photo shoot*

Here's a pic from today. I've downgraded from 18w to 11w as BBA and (mainly) Staghorn were getting out of control. I have been pumping in so much CO2 recently, that I think due to the water hardness, it's just not dissolving. So, down with the lighting in the hope that it will sort things out.


----------



## gmartins (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Lower Lighting*

Hi Tom,

beautiful little tank.

You're going to be fine with 11w. That's what I have on mine (same size) and all plants (including HC) are filling in nicely and the tank is algae-free.

cheers,

GM


----------



## Themuleous (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: A different approach - Lower Lighting*

I haven't read this whole thread, but I have to say that more and more I think lighting is the issue for many.  Its not that high light is an issue per se but matching the lighting with high CO2 is often unachieavable due to livestock.  No livestock would mean you could max the co2.  I have taken to using lower light on all my 'high light' tanks.

Lovely tank BTW Tom 

Sam


----------



## Tom (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: A different approach*

2 weeks or so now with low light combined with silly amounts of EasyCarbo and CO2, and the algae is much improved. Not gone, but improving. The growth doesn't appear to have slowed either, which says something.

Shame the tank doesn't look great with such low light though - it's dim even compared to my 14l P@H cube.

Question about moss though - does Xmas and Weeping Moss actually attach? I'm sure it was Xmas I've used before, but it might have been Java. This time around though it won't attach to anything. I'm scared it's just going to lift off one day. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (3 Oct 2011)




----------



## hotweldfire (3 Oct 2011)

Tom, I gave up on weeping as I kept finding bits of it around the tank. Wouldn't attach for me at all. Never grown xmas but I have mini xmas at the moment. dunno if it grows the same as its bigger brother but does attach a bit better. Am about to trim back hard to see if that encourages more spread and attaching.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (3 Oct 2011)

What about switching to RO if you're having problems with CO2 dissolution? Seeing as it's only a small tank you wouldn't need much?


----------



## James Marshall (13 Oct 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Question about moss though - does Xmas and Weeping Moss actually attach? I'm sure it was Xmas I've used before, but it might have been Java. This time around though it won't attach to anything. I'm scared it's just going to lift off one day.



In my experience Xmas moss usualy attaches very well, but i never had weeping moss root properly to the rock work.

Cheers,
james


----------

